# Burstner shower door



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

I am interested in dialogue with someone who has a similar setup.
I have a 2011 Nexxo T720. It has a separate shower which has a bi-fold door.
Once in the shower the door is closed and it reaches its 180 degrees final position, but my problem is that it passes the 180 degrees and now leaves a gap for water to exit from the shower. The door has to be carefully balanced in it's straight 180 degree position.
Solutions would appear to be to position a 'stop' piece on the lip of the shower tray or drop the door so that it operates within the constraints of the tray.
Anyone in a position to comment or compare notes.

Thanks


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a Remis bi-fold door.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like you have your own solution to the problem, but as I don't have one , all I can do is bump it up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd not follow any link from a new member, Google seems to think this is a photography site.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i have taken my 2 pairs of folding doors out of the swift and installed a shower curtain

it gives much more room to move around and also saves on weight

and it keeps the water where it is supposed to be inside the shower

barry


----------

